# Most of you that are regulars to this subforum already know this, but it bears repeating.



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

#5 my my carry guns don't have safeties 

#7 , the first rule to every fight not sanctioned by a governing body like golden gloves or Karate association is there are no rules in a fight for your life, believing there are rules is to be handicapped.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I agree with all those. In addition, I recommend concealed carry permitting. I also have insurance that provides me a lawyer AT NO COST if I am involved in a gun situation. It doesn't even have to be a shooting situation. Don't lose all your net worth in the litigation after defending your family and yourself.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

All true. Thank you for posting.
Years ago I thought I saw this as a poster or card or something. Wish I could find one.
Anyone aware of such a poster?
Thanks.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder. No safety clicking at my house, all double action/single action semis, or double action only. Only safeties I own are on rifles. No need to add an extra step in a stressful moment that could save your life.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

The only handgun that I carry (open carry) with a safety is the Beretta92. Though the last I heard, it too, has been confiscated by the farm boss. All concealed carry handguns for this crew are without a safety.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The average response time after a 911 call in my area, is one and a half hours.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

muleskinner2 said:


> The average response time after a 911 call in my area, is one and a half hours.


If that call came from other than you, 90 minutes is plenty of time to SSS.
Handy help, throw a dead animal over the body before covering to throw off the K9 unit.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes found my Carries don't have Safety. Found out heavy Trigger pull is for Kids, suppose to be too heavy for most Kids.

My wife was told on hers just put Laser on Bad Guy most time will give up. I told her gives them a Target.

I like mine better than hers because when it is empty it locks back put another Magazine in good to go.

oneshot


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

I sincerely believe that this is also an important rule of gunfighting.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> If that call came from other than you, 90 minutes is plenty of time to SSS


I can't envision a situation in which I would call 911.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My son called 911 for transportation to the hospital after finding out he had a mild heart attack. It took them over an hour to send an ambulance and half an hour for them to find the right apartment. 

I called once to report a seriously scary case of road rage and aggressive driving. The operator never contacted the police or even logged the call. There are too many incidents of similar issues with their operators around here.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Had to laugh I was on the Phone with City Police trying to figure out if we was City or County. 

Hear a Shot. Sir was that a Firearm going off? Yes my wife just shot him with a Shotgun.

Guess it didn't matter where we were because it was instant wall wall flashing lights.

big rockpile


----------

